# Craptastic! Busted fork...



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I've been hearing weird noises for a couple of months from my headset area. Just a sort of weird, soft, intermittent tapping while riding over rough surfaces of the road, which I could replicate at home by putting pressure on my handlebars. Thinking I might have to tighten the headset, I intended to break it down tonight and grease everything and see how that worked. Upon inspection of the fork, this is what I found.

I'm not blaming anything on Look (it's the HSC-5 fork that came with my '06 585), just pissed that it's an expensive replacement. I'm pretty good about not torquing down on the stem during adjustments, but I certainly wouldn't rule out user error.

Looking around the internet, I'm finding lots of them for sale new, but nothing coming color-matched. What are the chances of Look having any around in the titan grey, _nudge nudge_, Chaz?


----------

